# My Snow Plow Machine



## giarc01 (Feb 7, 2010)

This is the quad that I am using to push snow. We had a few sets of 8-10 inch storms in a row and it did great. It is an 07 Honda Rancher 420 ES 4x4. I have a warn 60'' plow, warn 2500 lb winch, warn power pivot, leds and I am seeing if my 27'' Mudlites are better than my stocks with chains and can't figure out which is better.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

you either need to add some weight to the back rack to help with the rear tires with traction or put Chains on the front as well.

there is no comparison 
Stock tires with Chains will out perform your mud light's and day of the week.

just my thoughts

sublime out.

I run chains on my stock tires with 20% tread and they'll out due my summer 26" 589 tires which have 90% thread. Ive done some plowing with the 589 when winter's come before I have had time to changed over to the stock tire's
02 Honda foreman 60" moose blade


----------



## TheBriz81 (Feb 23, 2010)

This is my first year doing any serious snow pushing but I am running Mudlite XTRs and they seem to be doing very well. I am still considering diamond chains because I think they would be helpful when I get into the deep stuff and have to push a lot of snow. I am curious how well you like the Warn power pivot.


----------



## giarc01 (Feb 7, 2010)

sublime68charge;1013052 said:


> you either need to add some weight to the back rack to help with the rear tires with traction or put Chains on the front as well.
> 
> there is no comparison
> Stock tires with Chains will out perform your mud light's and day of the week.
> ...


I have 3 pvc tubes that are 4'' and I filled them with concrete and I use put them on the back for the weight. I want to put a swisher thrower on it next year to keep the weight on the rear and for some extra money for throwing salt.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

giarc01;1013454 said:


> I have 3 pvc tubes that are 4'' and I filled them with concrete and I use put them on the back for the weight. I want to put a swisher thrower on it next year to keep the weight on the rear and for some extra money for throwing salt.


if its not in the Pic it didn't happen LOL,

how much due your tubes weigh?

I added 100lbs and chains to my 84 Big Red and it went from helpless to impressive for snow's 6" and under. and its only 2wd.

for snow over 6" I have other removal equipment.

plus this way you still get some use out of your stock tires and don't burn up yout good summer trail/mud tires spinning on pavement all winter.


----------



## giarc01 (Feb 7, 2010)

sublime68charge;1013530 said:


> if its not in the Pic it didn't happen LOL,
> 
> how much due your tubes weigh?
> 
> ...


They weight about 25 lbs a piece. The spreader I want is about 40 lbs dry so I figure if I put a bage of salt in it and 1 tube on the back then I will be right at about 100 lbs. I pushed a few storms from 6- 8 inches and it did really well. I didn't slip and most of it I would do in 2wd so that it was easier to steer. It pushes snow about 3 times faster than the tractor we use. The tractor will push larger piles but my quad is so nimble and quick that it can do it faster.


----------



## harshaney25 (Feb 9, 2010)

*Swisher thrower.*

DO NOT BUY THE SWISHER THROWER. The frame and hopper are very sturdy, but thats about all the good. Now i have only used this to throw salt, so i cant speak for anything else but it will only throw the salt about 8-10 feet no matter what setting you put it on. Also it is a pain in the ass to open the shoot. You either have to get off the bike or really brake your back bending over and reaching back to open it. I would strongly recommend looking into the cycle country or moose spreader because all there controls are mounted near your hip. I will be picking one of them up shortly.


----------



## giarc01 (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks for the warning. What is the price on the cc or the moose? I just found those swisher ones for like 250. I would like one with a control box of some sort so I can change from throwing salt in the lot to throwing salt on sidewalks without getting off my quad.


----------



## harshaney25 (Feb 9, 2010)

giarc01;1016881 said:


> Thanks for the warning. What is the price on the cc or the moose? I just found those swisher ones for like 250. I would like one with a control box of some sort so I can change from throwing salt in the lot to throwing salt on sidewalks without getting off my quad.


One is about $400 and the other is about $450. I bought my swisher about two years ago and I was like why the hell would i pay almost double for a similar unit, I can deal with opening it. But you really can't, you waste a lot of material getting off and doing it and a moderate amount when you reach back, but the colder it gets and over time it gets harder and harder to open. Especially if you plow like i do. Night and day till your done. Say 3 in the morning snow and freezing rain and the temp drops to like 20 and you've already been plowing for 24+ straight hours, Its not worth the pain and heartache. But i can say it is very durable. I put well over the 100lbs in there no problem. Its very sturdy so if you wanted to build an acuator setup for it, then def buy the swisher, but if you just want to hook it up right out of the box, I would look into the others and what ever one you do get, let me know how it is. I'm sick of buying **** and then having to buy other **** to fix it.


----------



## TheBriz81 (Feb 23, 2010)

I have heard the same thing about the swisher model. Very hard to control sitting down. I have been doing a lot of research on a good ATV salt spreader and the Moose model is the best I have found yet. It is a little pricey but I'd say you get what you pay for. You can control the Moose model sitting down and you don't have to get off the bike every time you want to adjust it. I will be purchasing one myself before next winter. Let me know how it works if someone buys one before I do.


----------



## harshaney25 (Feb 9, 2010)

how about durability and strength, because I always seem to break things that aren't supposed to be able to break?


----------



## giarc01 (Feb 7, 2010)

Can anyone tell me the difference between the cc and the moose spreader? they look the same but the price is a little different. i have seen that they are from the same company or something. if anyone knows the difference please let me know. Thanks


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Did you lose the "keys" for the Power Pivot? I had a heck of a time with them until I made a bracket to keep them in place. Works great now. I was blasting 3ft+ drifts open and never missed a beat.


----------

